# Packgoat Rentals.....I Need some guidance



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I currently have a herd of six packgoats. All are well trained and well traveled, however I found that I can not keep up with keeping them all conditioned. The main problem is the transporting them with the current herd dynamics. I have four goats that are one "micro-herd" and two that I recently bought trained from another packer that are in their own micro-herd. The two newer guys terrorize some of the other goats and there is NO WAY to fit them all into my cargo van. 
I have been having to alternate taking my string of four or the two bullies, but I just can't get out enough to keep everyone in shape in this way. I was considering allowing rentals or Free day leases just to help keep the goats hiking but need some guidance on how to do it with the least amount of liability possible. 

Can anyone who rents their goats lend me some advice? And YES, if it picks up, I am willing to turn it into a viable side-business, however right now I just want to keep the goats in shape. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

can' help with the renting but just a question to understand your transport problem:

is your van too small for the six goats in total even if they would stand quietly or do you have problems because the two new guys terrorize the rest?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Both. My van is too small for all six but also mixing the two bullies with the others is more stressful than it is fun. They are fine in the pen or on the trail but not so great in the stalls or in the barn. Transporting all of them is too difficult so that is why I want to offer them to other hikers. They can all get exercise and other people can enjoy the goats. Kind of like how horse people offer their horses up to riders so the horses can keep in shape. 

Maybe I need to speak to an attorney and have waivers made up.....this is frustrating.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

getting a small trailer is no option?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Wavers and contracts clearly stating the terms of the rental and value of gear and goats, should something happen to any of them,are necessary. The problem with renting is that when someone picks up the goats, they expect them to already be in shape and ready to go. They will not be interested in renting them and then having them not meet their expectations. Renting usually means more training and conditioning hikes on your part to make sure the goats are ready to go when the renter picks them up. We also found that a free day hike with a little training went a long way toward the renters having a much better experience when they took the goats for several days at a time. Things that seem like simple common sense to you, will prove to be trip ending road blocks to inexperienced folks taking out the goats for the first time.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

THanks Rex. I'm sure I could come up with a hundred questions. I'll start by gathering up some waivers and seeing if anyone would be interested in hiking with the boys. I don't really intend on charging at this point. My goal is to just everyone on the trail for now. I just don't want the boys harmed and I don't want to get sued if the boys hook the hikers with thier horns and take off with their gear. (I don't think my boys would do that.....but it happens, right?)
I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

I have never rented out goats, BUT, the greatest problem will be the renters and their expectations, not the goats. Anyone that packs with goats quickly learns that you have to think ahead. Seasoned goat packers probably make it look too easy. Things happen, it's not a perfect world, and probably less perfect when you mix in some independent minded goats with some novice packers. If there is one thing I have learned since diving into the goat world, the "goat" people are more unique than the goats......and that is to be a complement to all the goat packers!!


----------

